# samsung PCL5415R



## vger13 (Feb 25, 2014)

hello
looking around trying to find answers to what is wrong with this dinosaur i found this site.the above model would not adjust with perfect picture or manual i have in hand what i thought was the convergence board part #AA41-00344A but after looking more not so sure.I dont have a problem replacing ICs resistors diodes or such,just trying to make sure without service book in hand driving in the dark ,so any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vger13 (Feb 25, 2014)

after looking further ,not sure what the AA41-00344A is but i see now the convergence ICs on the board with the raster


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Please read the first ten posts of the convergence repair sticky in the DIY Repair forum VERY carefully. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../5600-crt-based-rptv-convergence-repairs.html

You can find manuals online, generally for free. I do not recall the model specifically but I believe this is the on that often has contaminated coolant. Look carefully into the lenses with the set off and a flashlight for brown contamination in the CRT coolant behind the lens. The convergence ICs are easy to identify, being large chips on a heat sink.


----------



## vger13 (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks
checked this morning looking into the lens with a bright flashlight i see no brown or or contamination,the red is red green is green but the blue looks clear to me is this normal?


----------



## vger13 (Feb 25, 2014)

must have been a bad connection or..? i put the AA41-00344A back in powered up to check crts ,all firing so replaced the back after going the rounds with the blue and red about four times it is very close,seams to have a greenish hue in picture and for sure green hue in the center on convergence screen


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The green hue is likely diffused light form the contaminated coolant. I checked and this is one of the models that almost always has contamination. Intermittent connections are common on the convergence ICs due to the heat. It may or may not last. I would resolder any connections on that board that have any indication of ring cracks. It can also be connections inside the chip which are not repairable.


----------

